# husky 480cd chainsaw wont start



## cbjr61 (Jun 22, 2005)

i have a husky 480 cd chainsaw it wont start
it was running and stopped couldn t pull it over it was like it was seized let it sit for awhile checked the fuel it looked milky color looks like might of been full of water.Removed spark plug and put alittle mix oil in cylinder and let it sit it pulls over really good know changed plug put new gas but still wont start where should i look next or did saw get screwed


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If there was water and a milky color in the fuel is a good indication of water. Then the fuel system should be flushed out to make sure no water is remaining. The crankcase may need to be dried out as well as any water vapor at all will cause the plug to misfire. Take the plug out and pull the engine over a lot very rapidly to help remove any trapped water remaining in the crankcase. If you have a compressor, blowing out the crankcase through the spark plug opening will help clear it out. If water was the only problem then the saw should be alright, you might remove the muffler and inspect the cylinder and piston area for any damage, if you see any deep scoring or scuffing then there may be more to it then just some water.


----------



## cbjr61 (Jun 22, 2005)

i took off muffler but i dropped bolts in snow can t find them so i have to get new ones i think they are metric can i still try to start with the muffler off


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, you can start it without the muffler on. Be prepared, they are very loud.


----------



## cbjr61 (Jun 22, 2005)

used compressor blew out cylinder put plug in still didn t start checked for spark didn t see any but idid i did feel a slight shock even with a brand new plug maybe its a dud


----------



## cbjr61 (Jun 22, 2005)

put new plug could see spark but still won t start maybe something is iced up it is still 10 below here maybe small ice in carb or somethingg


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

hmm, did you use a replacement plug the manufacturer specified? and.. usually you might not see a spark in the sunlight, take it to somewhere darker and try to see a spark. OR, maybe the spark is too small, if there is rust on the sides of the flywheel shave them off, and like 30yr empty gas and check oil! there might be water in the oil too.. where did you store this?


----------



## cbjr61 (Jun 22, 2005)

i have brand new oil and gas proper plug from dealer and i did take into a dark place nice blue spark
i took the gas line going to carb and crank over saw a few times how much gas is suppose to come out i don tnotice very much fuel at all


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

diaphram may be bador worn.. may not be enough pull to suck.. try to put some gas in the carb/cylinder and fire it, that may give it enough pull good luck


----------



## mopar4u (Jul 14, 2006)

No ones concerned that is seized after it was running a while? If you have the muffler off, look at the piston, is it scored or damaged? Did you check the compression?


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

PS is compressino good? is part of the piston glazed with carbon? what about carbon deposits? and how long and where have you been puttin it?


----------



## cbjr61 (Jun 22, 2005)

everything seems good piston isn t marked up i took gas line going to carb off and pulled saw over but no gas comes out of fuel line should there be fuel coming out when im pulling or does it need to be on carb


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

is the fuel line connected to carb


----------



## cbjr61 (Jun 22, 2005)

no i disconnected it to see if fuel comes out when i was puling but it is back on now


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

does it run now? or still too little gas


----------



## cbjr61 (Jun 22, 2005)

no it still doesn t run my arms are tired from pulling iv e tried everything just about time to give up have to switch to my smaller saw tried putting gas in carb nothing tried ges in cylinder still nothin what else to do


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

yup.. maybe its time to get a replacement, or maybe part the saw out


----------

